# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود اليوم الثلاثاء

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 

د مزمل أبو القاسم 

من الحب ما قتل

‏* أشاع البيان الذي أصدره الأخ آدم سوداكال، رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ (المنتهية ولايته) حالةً من الاستياء وسط جماهير المريخ، التي عيل اصطبارها وهي ترنو إلى حلٍ يخلص ناديها من أحد أسوأ المجالس أداءً، وأكثرها فشلاً، وأفورها تنافراً وافتقاراً للانسجام!
* ذكر سوداكال أنه رئيس شرعي ومنتخب لنادي المريخ، ونحن نسأله: هل أنت منتخب للأبد؟
* ألم تنته فترة ولايتكم، فلماذا تريدون الاستمرار بعد أن أكملتم مدتكم، وأمضيتم أكثر من ثلاث سنوات شهد فيها النادي دماراً غير مسبوق، وخراباً شاملاً في كل المرافق بدرجةٍ استدعت إغلاق الإستاد أكثر من عام.
* لا تذكر جماهير المريخ موعد آخر مباراة أداها فريقها في الرد كاسل، الذي تحولت أرضيته إلى خراب بلقع، بعد أن احترق النجيل، وتحطمت بقية مرافق الإستاد.
* حتى المساعي الوفاقية التي قادها بعض رجالات المريخ لضم الأخ آدم للمجلس الوفاقي أعلن رفضه لها، مثلما رفض التقاء اللجنة التي كلفها مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام بوضع حل لأزمة المريخ!
* كيف يريد آدم أن يقنعنا بأنه ما يزال رئيساً لنادي المريخ في الوقت الذي ينكر فيه عدد من أعضاء المجلس رئاسته للمريخ؟ 
* الإهانات والإساءات التي واجهها سوداكال من زملائه في المجلس لم تحدث له حتى من غلاة المعارضين، وقد تابعنا كيف تآمروا عليه واجتهدوا لإحراجه في الجمعية العمومية العبثية التي انعقدت في شهر أكتوبر الماضي، وشهدت تجاوزاتٍ يندي لها الجبين خجلاً.
* يومها هتف أنصار التحالف في وجهه، وأشبعوه بالإساءات والشتائم، وقاطعوا خطابه بهتافات قبيحة، حتى اضطر إلى بتره والانسحاب من الجمعية قبل اكتمالها.
* تلك الجمعية العبثية الكارثية كانت وستظل الأسوأ في تاريخ الجمعيات العمومية لنادي المريخ، لأنها شهدت فواصل من التلاعب في العضوية ومخالفات بالجملة للنظام الأساسي الساري للنادي (للعام 2008)، وإصراراً قبيحاً على إقصاء عدد كبير من أعضاء النادي عنها، وتزويراً معلناً لإرادتهم بكشوفات موقعة مسبقاً، أريد لها أن تثبت اكتمال النصاب زوراً، لجمعية لم يتخط عدد حاضريها (150) شخصاً على أحسن تقدير.
* من الغريب حقاً أن يستند سوداكال إلى جمعية غير شرعية أشبعته بالإساءات، لتأكيد أحقيته بمنصب رئيس نادي المريخ!
* سنقتنع بأحقيته في الرئاسة بعد انتهاء دورة عمل مجلسه إذا أقنع زملائه في المجلس بأنه ما زال رئيساً لهم!
* نحن لا نشكك في مريخية آدم لأننا نعرف صدق انتمائه للنادي ومدى حبه له، ونقدر له أنه كان من الداعمين للمجالس السابقة، ونذكر جيداً أنه ساهم بمبلغ مقدر في تسجيل العقرب للمريخ، لكن فترة مجلسه الحالي أكدت صدق مقولة (من الحب ما قتل)!
* أشدنا بالعمل الجيد الذي أنجزه في التسجيلات الحالية، وكنا نتوقع منه أن يعتبره مسك الختام لمسيرة مجلسه المتعثر، بدلاً من التمسك بالبقاء، بعد أن اكتملت فترة ولاية مجلسه المفكك.
* هو بالقطع أفضل أداءً وأوفر عطاءً من بقية أعضاء المجلس الذين لم يقدموا أي شيء مفيد للنادي بخلاف التشبث بالمقاعد وانتقاد من يعملون والجعجعة الفارغة في الفضائيات والإذاعات الخاصة!
* سوداكال أقل فشلاً من رفاقه الذين أصابوا المريخ في مقتل، ومع ذلك نرى أن ترجله لابد منه، لأنه لن يستطيع إدارة النادي بلا شرعية، وبوجود مجموعة من العاجزين والمخربين في مجلسه المفكك.
* نقول لآدم المريخ مواجه بمنافسة إِفريقية بعد عشرة أيام من الآن، سيواجه فيها خصماً قوياً، وهو بلا مدرب ولا جهاز فني ولا ملعب ومعدات ولا أزياء ولا يحزنون.
* هناك أربعة لاعبين تسجيلهم معلق بطرف لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين، ولن يستطيع النادي ضمهم للكشف الإفريقي قبل أن يتم تحديد مصيرهم، وهناك لاعبون جدد لم يتلقوا مستحقات تسجيلهم بعد.
* أول تدريب للفريق حضره ستة لاعبين فقط، وفشله طبيعي في ظل الظروف القاسية التي تحيط بالنادي والفريق.
* هناك قضية كسبها المدرب البرتغالي لوك إيمال في محكمة كاس بمستحقات قيمتها (90) ألف دولار وافق المدرب على تخفيضها إلى (50) ألفاً مثلما وافق على تقسيطها، ولم يلتزم المجلس بالسداد!
* هناك حُكم صادر لصالح لاعب برازيلي لم يرتد شعار المريخ بخمسة وعشرين ألف دولار، وتبقت لمهلة السداد التي حددها الفيفا أقل من عشرة أيام، وبعدها سيُصبِح المريخ عرضةً لعقوبات جديدة من لجنة الانضباط بالفيفا، يمكن أن تصل حد الحرمان من ضم أي لاعب جديد لفترتي تسجيلات، مع احتمال خصم ست نقاط من رصيد الفريق في الدوري المقبل قبل أن يبدأ.
* اللاعب المذكور تم ضمه للنادي في عهد فني الأشعة الذي يتشدق بالحديث الفارغ عن الحوكمة والمؤسسية ويعتبره بعض الجهلة خبيراً قانونياً دولياً، مع أن المريخ تعرض في عهده لعدد مهول من العقوبات الدولية القاسية.
* كل شيء في المريخ لا يسر، وإذا أصر سوداكال ورفاقه على البقاء فستتكرر مهزلة خروج المريخ من الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال إفريقيا للمرة الرابعة على التوالي.
* نناشد في آدم مريخيته، ونعول على حبه للنادي الأحمر كي يقدم مصلحة الزعيم على ما سواها، ونرجو أن يستجيب، كي لا يتضرر المريخ من مجلسه أكثر من ما تضرر.
آخر الحقائق 
* لم تعترف أي جهة بالنظام الأساسي العبثي الذي يستند إليه سوداكال لتأكيد أحقيته بالاستمرار في رئاسة النادي.
* من عجب أن يتمسك بمسودة كارثية تحول مجلسه إلى مجرد ديكور بلا قرار.
* مسودة تم تفصيلها على مقاس إداري فاشل أراد أن يحول نفسه إلى فرعون للمريخ.
* إذا بصم عليها سوداكال سيُصبِح أي قرار اتخذه هو ومجلسه باطلاً وفاقداً للمشروعية.
* أهدرت لجنة اللواء عامر أسبوعاً كاملاً قبل أن تخاطب الفيفا بتقريرها وقرارها.
* إحساسها بقيمة الزمن للمريخ تماثل الصفر الكبير.
* لا يضير القنصل حازم مصطفى أن يهاجمه صحافي متخصص في الدفاع عن اللصوص والفاسدين!
* كاتب ينحصر كل رصيده في "سنكيت" عامر بالإساءات والبذاءات.
* كلما كتب أحلنا سفاهاته إلى أعضاء النادي الأهلي الخرطومي، لأنهم أدرى بتاريخه منا.
* مساعيه لنفي تهمة الفساد عن رئيس اتحاد الفساد لن تصيب نجاحاً، لأن النفي مستحيل.
* الدولارات التي سهل وصولها إلى زوجته تثبت فساده.
* والعربة المملوكة للاتحاد التي تتمطى فيها المدام تدل على أنه لا يتورع عن التعدي على ممتلكات اتحاده.
* على شداد أن يوجه زوجته بإعادة السيارة السوناتا إلى حظيرة الاتحاد.
* وعليه إلزامها برد دولارات الاتحاد إلى خزينة الاتحاد.
* آخر خبر: دكتاتور فاسد في نفسه، ومفسد لغيره.
*

----------

